# What color is this cat/no pic.



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

A cat is long haired, medium to light grey fur but the kicker is she has light pinky/peachy under tones and has cream color on her face.M forhead. What color would she be classified? Thanks.


----------



## MaddysMama (Apr 1, 2005)

Sounds Like a Dilute Tortoishell(calico) To me, by all means i am not an expert on colouring and breeds, so i'm sure someone with a bit more knowledge may be able to help from your description, 

Try seaching on the net for pictures to see if she matches any of them, This might give you an idea


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Sounds like a blue tortie.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah -- blue tortie or dilute tortie. You can call it a few different things. Sounds like a pretty cat -- I love the medium-length hair.


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

She was a beautiful kitty, very soft and cuddly;Not one for cuddling, though!


----------



## CyPurrHimmie (Apr 23, 2005)

With the M on her face that definitely means Tabby... With her coloration description I also feel she is a Delute Tortie. With the combination of what sounds like blue gray tones and underlying peach and pink tones, I would have to say a Torbie (tortiseshell tabby).


----------

